# New hyphen pleco!



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

I really liked the golden nugget at my LFS but it was only 2 inches long and costs $30 wtf! And they don't gaurantee their fish for any time after it leaves the store! So I got a 4.5" hyphen---he is cool, but my Red Devil is beating the sh*t outta him so far! Here he is...


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)




----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

there he is...so far 20 minutes in the tank and the damn Red devil wont leave him alone!


----------



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

whats with the knife picture? cool pleco though


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

I always use that knife to slash the bag open for all the fish I have bought.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

can you get a better pic of the pleco? Ive never seen a hyphen pleco before


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

yes plz!

And whats with the knife? I see u said u slash open every fish bag with that knife, but why post a pic of it?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

i put him in my girlfriends sister's tank cus the red devil kept picking on him. here is a close up.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

my name is hyphen...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

hyphen said:


> my name is hyphen...
> [snapback]817373[/snapback]​










i would of never of known that if u dident piont that out









but nice lookin pleco 
but get a better pic


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Cool plec


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Death in # said:


> i would of never of known that if u dident piont that out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wanna donate a camera?







This is the best I could do.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

here


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

wow, youre a HUGE postwhore, that knife thing was a useless waste of bandwidth.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

illnino said:


> wow, youre a HUGE postwhore, that knife thing was a useless waste of bandwidth.
> [snapback]817705[/snapback]​


Dude wtf, say something useful or don't reply, how are you NOT a postwhore by doing sh*t like this?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Filo said:


> Dude wtf, say something useful or don't reply, how are you NOT a postwhore by doing sh*t like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very funny, very true: can you say









I think that pleco is an L001, Pterygoplichthys joselimaianus (aka. Gold Spotted Pleco) - can reach at least 20" in size, so I hope you have a big tank for him once he gets older.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Very funny, very true: can you say
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They told me at the LFS it would only get 7" max. Also, if the Red Devil picks on it a lot, should I not keep it in the tank?







And they had an amazing 25" common pleco.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Filo said:


> They told me at the LFS it would only get 7" max.[snapback]818272[/snapback]​


And that's were it went wrong...







Don't buy the "advice" pet stores have to offer - more often than not it's crap.

About your fish: better pics are needed to make a definitive ID. And rest assured - even though they get very large, they grow very slow: it's not that you'll get stuck with a foot long pleco over night.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Ill try to get better pics, my camera sucks with lighting and all that...


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Very Nice!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

here are some more pics at member requests. Is it a hyphen? if not im mad...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I stick to what I said: that's an L001, Gold Spot Pleco









I've never heard of the name "Hyphen Pleco", and appearantly, I'm not the only one









View attachment 42799


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

They guys at the fish store called it a hyphen...i dunno.

Whats the latin name for L001? And is gold spot pleco any good?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Filo said:


> They guys at the fish store called it a hyphen...i dunno.
> Whats the latin name for L001? And is gold spot pleco any good?
> [snapback]826630[/snapback]​


Latin name is _Pterygoplichthys joselimaianus_ - very close relative to the Sailfin Pleco/Gibby (_Pterygoplichthys gibbiceps_), and gets equally big: 16-20".

Wheter they are good or not: for what?
They look great, imo (even at super sizes they still have their beautiful pattern), are easy to care for, and can be kept with just about anything as long as they have their private space (which btw. applies to every pleco you'll find).


----------

